# Looking for a horse drawn mower. Alberta Canada



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you not have any draft horse sales/implement sales around your area? We have several sales in my area where you can find all types of horse drawn equipment, both functional and decorative.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Why would you want a horse drawn mower when the horse is a mower.
It puts its head down and starts to munch.
When my lawns get to long I let our two horses on it and they do a great job of reducing the length of the grass, but wait there is more. The deposits left behind work well on the garden. Water mellons do well as do the roses.

I know its not the answer you were looking for, but welcome.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Stan, lots of people either don't have enough horses to shorten the grass to a consistent length or they have pastures full of weeds or brush that animals either can't or won't eat.

For example, we used horse drawn mowers to mow our pasture before planting. We did have horses out on this pasture when it wasn't planted but there was only a few of them on 30+ acres and much of what grew in the previously plowed area was weeds that they refused to eat.

Can you imagine trying to mow 30+ acres of this with your common lawnmower?


----------



## 5percherons (Dec 31, 2011)

We want mowers so we can put up all of our hay while using the horses, they eat it so I say they can help with the work too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's a better reason than most . I hope you can find one that works.


----------



## 5percherons (Dec 31, 2011)

We have some older ones that will need work. And then we will search for a baler for them to pull
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You'll probably have a pretty hard time finding a horse-drawn baler that works and you would probably have an even harder time finding parts for it if it doesn't run.

We used to do the same you are wanting to except we planted feed for our cattle, cut it, and raked it up with teams. We never could find a baler though so we had to borrow one that hooked to a tractor.


----------



## 5percherons (Dec 31, 2011)

Hopefully I can find one. Seen a few last year that I should have bought
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey all, my comment on the horses mowing the lawn was in jest. As for cuting hay 30 acres of it with horse drawn equipment is one way of having them pay there way. A bit like me saving on fuel for the motorised mower by having the horses do the job for me. A lawn in NZ is a small grass area around ones house. Perhaps there was some confusion in terminology. 

Good luck with finding the mower and bailer, but it sounds like when you do find the machines you may have to do some engineering in order to get them operational.


----------

